# Buchstaben "umrechnen" in HEX-, DEC- und BIN-Forma



## Luma (11. Jan 2006)

Hio. Ich scheitere gerade daran, mit Java einen Buchstaben (in Form eines Strings) in die im Titel genannten Foramte zu bringen. Gibt's da irgendwelche Methoden, oder wie rechne ich das um?

Gruß
Lutz


----------



## Sky (11. Jan 2006)

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/lang/Integer.html


----------



## Luma (11. Jan 2006)

Ahh. Interessant, man lernt immer was dazu. Ich kannte aus dieser Klasse bis jetzt nur die Integer.parseInt-Methode... 

Gruß
Lutz


----------

